# Help Me Compare the Altima and Maxima.



## maxindamaxima (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok,
I have a 2005 Maxima 3.5 SE

my parents just bought a 2009 Nissan Altima 3.5 SE Coupe

Obviously the altima is lighter weight and has just a tad bit more horsepower. Both are auto 

I want to try to see if I can make the maxima faster or real close to the altima.
So help me out, what should I get done for the least amount of money.
Thanks!!!


----------



## maxindamaxima (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the help guys.
preciate it.


----------



## maxindamaxima (Sep 29, 2008)

guess no one knows..wow ..


----------

